# Moving Companies



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a moving company with recent experience? I've contacted those listed on Rolly Brooks site and they are either no longer in business or don't respond to requests. Also tried the function on this forum that offers quotes from 6 companies. Only got one response saying a local agent would contact us. Never heard from them again.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What city are you moving from, and which is your destination city in Mexico?


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Longford said:


> What city are you moving from, and which is your destination city in Mexico?


Alexandria VA, (DC) to San Miguel de Allende


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My first thought, after reading your response - is that you cross-post your question at the Yahoo Group "Civil SMA". It's likely there are persons who participate on that forum who either have made a similar, or nearly similar move or who know someone who has and/or understands the challenges in doing so and therefore can offer some better, more specific response to your question(s). That's a very active forum, with many helpful people participating.

Generally, I almost always suggest that people leave behind all but the most essential things - because 1) moving costs can be high, and 2) just about anything/everything someone could want is available in Mexico. I long ago adopted the philosophy that simpler is better. But I understand the attachment many people have to their _things_.

Best wishes for a successful transition in lifestyles. SMA holds a special place in my heart. I studied Spanish there for three months back in the early 1990s, and have returned often since then for varying periods of time. I hope you enjoy living there.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

We're not planning on bringing a lot of furniture, but we do have a couple of pieces that are important to us plus art, kitchen stuff and electronics. I'll try the Yahoo board.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Could you post an update here?
In the same boat...

gracias


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

We used the able services of Strom-White Movers (based out of Ajijic) in our move from Washington State to Veracruz. Teresa was very helpful. Cost was just about what we would have paid to replace everything here, but we got to keep our own "stuff" and didn't have to hassle with tracking down sources and shopping for tools & furnishings, just unpacked some boxes and we were "home."


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey there.........from Washington DC. Moving next year. Would love to keep in touch! [email protected] Bob.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

mr_manny said:


> Could you post an update here?
> In the same boat...
> 
> gracias


I contacted about 10 companies and got only one serious response from Strom-White Movers (White Movers of Mexico). Most didn't respond at all. One said our move was too small to bother and I think that was the situation with the others.

They use a US mover to get the shipment, packed in crates, to Laredo. Then they take over and get the shipment across the border. Their first response came with a lengthy document outlining the process and the rules. 

So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AllBbear said:


> Hey there.........from Washington DC.


If you will require a moving company when you move, you should have a broad choice because there will be lots of moving companies who are used to doing international moves because they service the diplomatic market.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

When we moved we shipped our stuff with a freight line to Strom warehouse in Texas where it was stored until they got a full load to Guadalajara so you maybe able to do te same thing, We were plesed with their services. Good luck on your move.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, you have to go with Strom, Teresa will come in under the other ones and also do a better job. She moved us from Edmonton, Alberta to Mazatlan and they didn`t break any of my wife`s crystal... and you know how important that is for a lady


----------



## MINIAC (Aug 22, 2010)

*moving companies*

This is the company that we used last year with excellent results. They can arrange for US movers to be coordinated with Balderas Mexico. If you have the time, it would be helpful it you established your temporal residencia at your local Mx Consulate, coming to MX to report, then moving, which allows you to move your possessions into MX without paying taxes. Balderas will quote both all cost including brokerage fees and off load fees to your MX residence. Que la vaya bien. 
Margarita Fernandezz Alvares (English speaker)
Balderas Transportes International Service Manager
or
01 55 55 98 30 66 MX
[email protected]


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Balderas is very good but they may not be interested if you have a very small load. I highly recommend them otherwise.


----------

